# Jumeirah heights



## Ltra (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi, my husband currently leaves in the Fendy Tower near the DIFC where he works. I am joining him in a couple of months and we want to move into something bigger. We had a look at Jumeirah Towers. Does anyone have any views on that place. The work is ongoing and we are worried about how long it might take. We want the two bed duplex and were drawn by the size, layout and the fact that its not a typical flat. Any views would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jumeirah Heights and Jumeirah Towers are 2 completely different things in different places.

I seriously doubt anyone will be living in Jumeirah Towers in "a couple of months". They're fairly advanced with the exterior, but it'll take a while to finish the insides presumably.


----------



## Ltra (Jan 6, 2013)

*Amendment*

Apologies I meant jumeirah height.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

In that case, it seems to be surrounded by construction on 3 sides, people are living there but I read they hadn't bothered building a pool. Not sure about the quality of the apartments but the location is a bit rubbish.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ltra said:


> Apologies I meant jumeirah height.


The quality is not bad, but it is Nakheel, which means that one day you might go home and find that they have locked the car park in a hissy fit with the owners over an unpaid 7 dirham service charge bill. 

Also it is right in the middle of ongoing construction, including some fairly major transport infrastructer works, so will be noisy.

There are better options elsewhere in my humble opinion.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> The quality is not bad, but it is Nakheel, which means that one day you might go home and find that they have locked the car park in a hissy fit with the owners over an unpaid 7 dirham service charge bill.
> 
> Also it is right in the middle of ongoing construction, including some fairly major transport infrastructer works, so will be noisy.
> 
> There are better options elsewhere in my humble opinion.


My colleague lives in JVT (also Nakheel) which is not far from JH and the workmanship reared it's ugly head after a year or so living there. Plus no community amenities and a 15 min drive for a loaf of bread.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Roadworrier said:


> My colleague lives in JVT (also Nakheel) which is not far from JH and the workmanship reared it's ugly head after a year or so living there. Plus no community amenities and a 15 min drive for a loaf of bread.


The JVT villas are a lot nicer then Jumeirah Heights.


----------



## Ltra (Jan 6, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> In that case, it seems to be surrounded by construction on 3 sides, people are living there but I read they hadn't bothered building a pool. Not sure about the quality of the apartments but the location is a bit rubbish.


The apartments look good enough. What we wanted was space a a layout that felt special. Not your usual apartment layout. It's a duplex with exposed stairs. View of the lake too. I am not too familiar with the area. Even if the roads are finished etc... Do you still think that the location will be less than ideal? 

Thank you for this by the way.


----------



## Ltra (Jan 6, 2013)

Bigjimbo said:


> The quality is not bad, but it is Nakheel, which means that one day you might go home and find that they have locked the car park in a hissy fit with the owners over an unpaid 7 dirham service charge bill.
> 
> Also it is right in the middle of ongoing construction, including some fairly major transport infrastructer works, so will be noisy.
> 
> There are better options elsewhere in my humble opinion.


What other locations would you say. A two bedroom or one bed with a lot of storage room. 1500 sq metres at least. If the place has an interest layout like a duplex or something spacious with good finishing. 
Thank you


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you mean 1500 sq feet, then you'll have a massive selection to choose from. 1500 sq metres not so much.


----------



## Ltra (Jan 6, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> If you mean 1500 sq feet, then you'll have a massive selection to choose from. 1500 sq metres not so much.


Appologies square feet.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I am an anti fan of Jumeirah Hieghts. Much better options are available.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ltra said:


> What other locations would you say. A two bedroom or one bed with a lot of storage room. 1500 sq metres at least. If the place has an interest layout like a duplex or something spacious with good finishing.
> Thank you


Try JBR, as they have some lovely loft apartments with fantastic layouts and good views.


----------



## Ltra (Jan 6, 2013)

Bigjimbo said:


> I am an anti fan of Jumeirah Hieghts. Much better options are available.


Such as? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ltra (Jan 6, 2013)

Bigjimbo said:


> Try JBR, as they have some lovely loft apartments with fantastic layouts and good views.


The traffic on JBR and the high unit numbers turned me off slightly.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's duplex style apartments in a low rise building opposite the Marina Yacht Club that look alright. I can't remember the name of them but Marina Emerald rings a bell.

Also try Westside Marina, also a low rise, not duplex but well laid out and spacious apartments, well finished with Bosch appliances, etc.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> There's duplex style apartments in a low rise building opposite the Marina Yacht Club that look alright. I can't remember the name of them but Marina Emerald rings a bell.
> 
> Also try Westside Marina, also a low rise, not duplex but well laid out and spacious apartments, well finished with Bosch appliances, etc.


I think that building is called Marina Azure. Quite nice, if a little old. There are also some great apartments in Old Town with different layouts. 

Another option that is hard to find, but possibly the best apartment I have ever seen is the duplaexs in the Fairways buildings in the Greens. Amazing golf course views one side, lake and community the otherside. Really really nice.


----------



## Ltra (Jan 6, 2013)

Bigjimbo said:


> I think that building is called Marina Azure. Quite nice, if a little old. There are also some great apartments in Old Town with different layouts.
> 
> Another option that is hard to find, but possibly the best apartment I have ever seen is the duplaexs in the Fairways buildings in the Greens. Amazing golf course views one side, lake and community the otherside. Really really nice.


Thank you to both of you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Ltra (Jan 6, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> There's duplex style apartments in a low rise building opposite the Marina Yacht Club that look alright. I can't remember the name of them but Marina Emerald rings a bell.
> 
> Also try Westside Marina, also a low rise, not duplex but well laid out and spacious apartments, well finished with Bosch appliances, etc.



Thank you very much.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's some duplexes in the JLT area which look lovely, open staircase too! Only thing is I cannot remember the name of the complex - hopefully someone else can....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> There's some duplexes in the JLT area which look lovely, open staircase too! Only thing is I cannot remember the name of the complex - hopefully someone else can....


Green Lakes Towers or something like that and they have wooden floors too!


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Are there any people that are actually living in Jumeirah Heights who have an opinion on workmanship/maintenance/amenities/traffic/lifestyle that can provide an opinion? The place looks cool on paper and it's not "technically" far from JLT etc, but that could mean hours in traffic. Just looking for opinions of people who live there or know someone who lives there.

Check out this listing as an example of what this is:

Cluster - Tower E Apartment for Lease - Rental Apartment in Dubai, Jumeirah Heights (Ref No. AP315057)


----------



## Sealine (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Desert Fever, i am not sure if you have made up your mind. We moved to JH beginning of this year. After a difficult start (like any new development here), we are now really happy of being in this Community. The main artery of Sheikh Zayed Road is within easy reach, and we are very close to the hot spots in New Dubai. As for the apartment, it feels great to have volume and we found the layout well thought. Although there is still room for improvements, we dont regret our choice and we will definitely renew our contract. Hope this helps!


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

I am about to move to JH in Cluster E (yes its close to the mosque, but you barely hear it) and from my perspective so far its great! Low rise buildings, green, large and thoroughly designed layout, finishing is nice. Sealine already mentioned the good connection to JLT/Marina/SZR....once I moved there 100% I can give an update :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sealine (Sep 16, 2013)

I found this page for JH tenants. It seems informative and of help:

facebook. com / JumeirahHeights


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

Sealine said:


> I found this page for JH tenants. It seems informative and of help:
> 
> facebook. com / JumeirahHeights


already are a member


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a friend who lives in Jumeirah heights, the 2 bed apartmentsd are nice, although i feel space is a bit wasted in the living area as the the roof is the height of 2 levels but i suppose its just the style of the apartment.

It is roadworks to access it from JLT and from the other side you need to drive through either Jumeirah park or Jumeirah islands to get to it.

The one she lives at also to pool is not finished.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

FlexRay said:


> I have a friend who lives in Jumeirah heights, the 2 bed apartmentsd are nice, although i feel space is a bit wasted in the living area as the the roof is the height of 2 levels but i suppose its just the style of the apartment.
> 
> It is roadworks to access it from JLT and from the other side you need to drive through either Jumeirah park or Jumeirah islands to get to it.
> 
> The one she lives at also to pool is not finished.


Well I love the wasted space  Back in Germany I had a room height of about 4m and here...well...I miss that. Obviously that space struck my heart 

Where exactly is your friend living? I saw both clusters and both pools had guards running around and water in them....


----------

